# Copyrighted characters?



## Shibaroll (Feb 28, 2016)

Okay Im a beginner fursuiter i plan on making the whole body suit of the character Manjimutt from yokai watch. Its entirely non profit since i just want to meet and entertain people with a character from yokai watch. I would need just the head done but he is a jinmenken so a human like head like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know its bad to be a copyrighted character or have someone make it i dont want to harm the head maker or anyone.Its also hard since its a humanoid head with some poodle ears. I know its odd wanting to cosplay this character but it would be interesting to see. 

What should i do? (since its a copyrighted character,only the head will be made, and who would make it? its going to be hard to find someone to do it)


----------



## ALilShark (Feb 28, 2016)

There are some fursuit makers or cosplayer's who _may _take this on. 

I know it can be taboo in the furry community to have a suit/ mascot costume made of a copyrighted character. IMO it just falls under cosplay and there are some cosplay commissioners who would be willing to work on this. Or there is the possibility of having a fursuit artist create the body portion of your suit and look into a cosplay commissioner for that head. 

While I can't give you any exact names of people willing, I'd suggest branching out your search to cosplay commissioners as well and you may have any easier time of finding someone to make this for you.


----------



## Corvius (Feb 28, 2016)

I believe that it is fine but I know in some cases, you have to run through with the creator. Some not so big things like Undertale restrict people to sell fanart, which I guess would include cosplay. Yoaki Watch is a pretty popular show, considering it is on TV, so I _think_ commissioning a suit would be fine. 

To sum it up, it is alright to make it for yourself but if it is a small or moderate show/game/etc, run it through with the creator first before you sell or buy.


----------



## Shibaroll (Feb 28, 2016)

ALilShark said:


> There are some fursuit makers or cosplayer's who _may _take this on.
> 
> I know it can be taboo in the furry community to have a suit/ mascot costume made of a copyrighted character. IMO it just falls under cosplay and there are some cosplay commissioners who would be willing to work on this. Or there is the possibility of having a fursuit artist create the body portion of your suit and look into a cosplay commissioner for that head.
> 
> While I can't give you any exact names of people willing, I'd suggest branching out your search to cosplay commissioners as well and you may have any easier time of finding someone to make this for you.


 but like the thing is i dont want the head to be like a plastic. i would like it to blend with some furs i mean i cant sculpt foam thats why i would pay and i dont have the experience on my belt. i just dont know where to find cosplay commissioners i usually hear fursuits all the time so im unsure but thank you


----------



## Shibaroll (Feb 28, 2016)

Corvius said:


> I believe that it is fine but I know in some cases, you have to run through with the creator. Some not so big things like Undertale restrict people to sell fanart, which I guess would include cosplay. Yoaki Watch is a pretty popular show, considering it is on TV, so I _think_ commissioning a suit would be fine.
> 
> To sum it up, it is alright to make it for yourself but if it is a small or moderate show/game/etc, run it through with the creator first before you sell or buy.


yeah yokai watch is pretty popluar in japan and its not like im asking for the mascot or the side (jibyanan,whisper or komasan or komajiro) so i was just nervous


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

Ask a cosplayer, not a furry I'll say. It's not fursuiting, its cosplaying actually.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 4, 2016)

I think it would be illegal for the person who's being commissioned to sell the costume AS the licensed character in question, though if the costume was "of a similar character without the name and associated license" it shouldn't be a problem.

It's precisely how companies that sell third-party transforming robot toys go about selling toys that would otherwise have Hasbro knocking down their operation with a big old C&D. 
"Hercules" and "Devastator" are identical in concept, but the former isn't _technically _the latter [even though it's totally supposed to be]


----------



## Wakor (Mar 4, 2016)

Shibaroll said:


> Okay Im a beginner fursuiter i plan on making the whole body suit of the character Manjimutt from yokai watch. Its entirely non profit since i just want to meet and entertain people with a character from yokai watch. I would need just the head done but he is a jinmenken so a human like head like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead and commission the headmaker. It's just like cosplay, and people commission cosplay aaaall the time. But if you're nervous for the headmaker, you should talk to them. I'm sure it's ok ♥


----------



## LordMoonBiscuit (Mar 12, 2016)

Eh, it's pretty iffy to do copyrighted characters. I'd say do it yourself. There are very few makers out there who will make a copyrighted character.


----------

